# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  اونایی که بعد چند سال دوری از درس دوباره کنکورتجربی دادن بیان

## sea

رتبتون سال اول چند شد؟؟

----------

